

Designing for a Responsive Web Means Starting with Type First - SmeelBe
http://typecast.com/blog/designing-for-a-responsive-web-means-starting-with-type-first
Making responsiveness only about grids, responsive images and media queries is a disservice to customers and brands. It needs to be about providing readable content for any device, and that means starting with type.
======
pedalpete
This makes me think that for UX, it may be a good idea to take flat design to
the nth degree in usability testing and use only text in the layout and see
how users respond.

Thoughts?

